# Urbex Video Thread 2



## UrbanX

The original thread can be found here. 

But it was starting to lose links, possibly due to the size of the thread - so I've started a new one here. 

I'll Start the ball rolling with *Dereliction Addiction 62 - Alone in the zone. *
I've been to Chernobyl far too many times now, but on the last trip I had the best guide in the world: Normally they keep you within earshot / eyesight, but this guy was like "See you in 8 hours, don't kill yourself" Giving me time to wander round completely alone, and completely fulfil the 'last person alive' fantasy. 

[ame]http://youtu.be/fIbz4joiXic[/ame]


----------



## flyboys90

Great video.


----------



## UrbanX

flyboys90 said:


> Great video.



Glad you enjoyed it! 

The day after I posted it on a popular video site I awoke to an inbox looking like this: 














It goes to show the level of hate / ignorance outside of our community!


----------



## krela

Thanks for starting the new thread.


----------



## GPSJim

UrbanX said:


> Glad you enjoyed it!
> 
> The day after I posted it on a popular video site I awoke to an inbox looking like this:
> It goes to show the level of hate / ignorance outside of our community!



If I didn't know you I'd suggest these responses were fake, I'm absolutely shocked at the level of ignorance in these people. I wonder if they give this abuse to pilots? Being as a pilot would receive more radiation from flying! Wow!


----------



## Mikeymutt

Great video..fancy waking up to all that..I would have thought you can get more harmful stuff in you walking around London for a day.


----------



## Mars Lander

*The Madness of St George's Asylum*

Did this quite a while back and suffering from a heavy bout of man flu to boot. Thought I'd post it now , so it makes the first page ho ho ho 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdiKux6pXGA[/ame]


----------



## gingrove

It goes to show the level of hate / ignorance outside of our community![/QUOTE]

Those posts remind me of the old saying - "Better to remain silent and let people think that your stupid than to open your mouth and prove it beond any doubt" they probably don't even realise that they probably got a higher dose flying to their holiday destination last year and 1 in 3 of them will get cancer anyway.


----------



## flyboys90

Mars Lander said:


> Did this quite a while back and suffering from a heavy bout of man flu to boot. Thought I'd post it now , so it makes the first page ho ho ho
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdiKux6pXGA



Pass the parcel!!


----------



## UrbanX

It's Friday people! 

Here's this weeks video to accompany my last report of the air raid tunnel system. *Dereliction Addiction 63: *

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvR4XSa629E[/ame]


----------



## UrbanX

It's Friday again, so here's *Dereliction Addiction 64: *

It's the accompanying video to this report of Nuclear Bunker B 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqToNhZW-xg[/ame]

This will be my last video of the year, but looking to share a lot more in the new year. Any feedback would be welcomed


----------



## Samy2015

*Our Very first outing. St Peter's, County Durham*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XanVkx3_QV8[/ame]

Be kind, if we have done anything wrong remove and let us know. Very new to this  


Have attempted an embed, will post and see if it works, If not will edit it and put the link in xxx


----------



## Samy2015

If anyone can give me procedure for embeding on this forum, I will gladly follow instruction. Be nice for the vid to show on the thread xx


----------



## Chopper

Any photos or only video?


----------



## krela

Samy I have moved your video to the urbex videos thread as location reports are for photos really.

To embed the video literally just cut and paste the youtube url. You do not need to do anything else.


----------



## Samy2015

krela said:


> Samy I have moved your video to the urbex videos thread as location reports are for photos really.
> 
> To embed the video literally just cut and paste the youtube url. You do not need to do anything else.



OK thanks that wasnt working last night was just putting in the link, I have about 60 pics but its a bit of a mess on as I cant upload direct to here would have to host on a photo site all the pics are on the video xxxx


----------



## Urbexplore

*Old Mill Lane - 01/15*

In 1816, the foundations of a mill are laid here under the orders of a Mr Jonathan Akroyd. In 1818, the development is finished and it's life as an industrial mill begins with Akroyd, Garlick & Company.

Ackroyd's mill is the first iron-framed, steam-powered mill in Britain and is one of the largest mills in it's district. Thanks to the stone floors on every level of the building it was said to be fire-proof and had enough structural integrity to support even the heaviest of industrial machinery throughout.

The offices of the Woodside Penny Savings Bank were originally on the grounds of the mill, however, there is little to no remaining evidence of this.

Owners and tenants of the works have included but are not limited to;

[1836] Jeremiah Rawson 
[1870] William Henry Rawson 
[1861] William H. Rawson & Company 
[1890] Joseph Moxon Kirk & Sons 
[1905] Old Lane Dyeworks Company Limited 
[1905] Davis, Gordon & Company 
[1905] Allen North & Company 

The first recording of any damage to the property by fire is the 21st January 1905, not long before it's final tenants left and the mill was left to ruin.

To be completely honest this is our first Urbex video (This doesn't mean it was our first Urbex) so ANY feedback/critique would be greatly appreciated as it's the only way we will ever improve. Old Mill Lane was a visit done to serve as a test to see how the video came out before we visit two of the properties (An asylum & a church) we have been to in the past as we want to make sure the footage for these is bang on (For those that are interested these will be uploaded in the coming weeks).

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVJNuwtWugE[/ame]

I am currently at college so I will do my best to upload the images to Flickr tonight and link them here.

- M & J


----------



## krela

For it to embed you just want the youtube url, nothing at the end of it... (i.e. youtube.com?v=shgosdhgsdo) no & mark or anything after it. It also needs to be http instead of https at the beginning.


----------



## Urbexplore

krela said:


> For it to embed you just want the youtube url, nothing at the end of it... (i.e. youtube.com?v=shgosdhgsdo) no & mark or anything after it. It also needs to be http instead of https at the beginning.



Thanks for the guidance, and apologies for the misplacement of the thread, I assumed as I would be uploading images later that it would be fine in the Industrial thread but I will take note for the future!

If you have any feedback (If you get a chance to watch it) we would appreciate it.

- M & J


----------



## krela

Urbexplore said:


> Thanks for the guidance, and apologies for the misplacement of the thread, I assumed as I would be uploading images later that it would be fine in the Industrial thread but I will take note for the future!
> 
> If you have any feedback (If you get a chance to watch it) we would appreciate it.
> 
> - M & J



If you're going to do it that way then hold off from posting until you've got the images and the videos to post and post it all as one, otherwise it will get moved like it has today.


----------



## Urbexplore

krela said:


> If you're going to do it that way then hold off from posting until you've got the images and the videos to post and post it all as one, otherwise it will get moved like it has today.



Would I be OK to re-post the thread now with images included or would it be moved to the pit?

- M


----------



## krela

There is no pit. 

You are welcome to post a location report.


----------



## MrDan

Strange noises in St.Peter's morgue - with UrbanX

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlL-AKcTD2I[/ame]


----------



## Samy2015

LOLZ made me giggle xx


----------



## stepside

*Stourbridge Rolling Mills*

Very little left on this site, but the covered walkways over the River Stour are pretty unique.

https://vimeo.com/122181440


----------



## UrbanX

It's been aaaaaages since I made a video! 

Hopefully there's a decent pace to this to keep people interested - 5 sites in 3 mins! 

Strap yourself in, it's a quick one!


----------



## flyboys90

Fast! but interesting.


----------



## flyboys90

stepside said:


> Very little left on this site, but the covered walkways over the River Stour are pretty unique.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/122181440



Thanks for your link you have some really interesting stuff.


----------



## UrbanX

Here's Video 66 to accompany this Schola Monastery & University report

We really do have the best hobby in the world don't we?!


----------



## UrbanX

Happy Friday everyone! 

Dereliction Addiction 67 - Quite a mellow one, Royal Station and Sanatorium Menen. 

We had found The Royal Station on Google maps, and a parking spot only 100m away, win! Only after we arrived we realised that although we were only 100m away on plan, we were in fact 500ft above it...Cue some dodgy climbing! 

Only 2:12 long.


----------



## GPSJim

Hi everyone, I've recently acquired a drone, and what else should we do with a £1200 drone? Video dereliction of course! Here's my footage of Terry's chocolate factory in York.



Thanks!


----------



## UrbanX

Spot on Jim, great footage, incredibly smooth. 
So where's next?


----------



## SlimJim

Exploring big air raid shelters  Videos are a bit long winded at the moment, but I'm working on condensing future ones!


----------



## UrbanX

Had a rubbish day exploring last month. 
Got into 5 site, but only took a couple of pics, they were all rubbish. The only fun had was getting in and out.


----------



## flyboys90

F---ing awesome videos,best I've seen and with the live commentary it gives one a feel for the tunnels.Thanks so much for showing.


----------



## flyboys90

Sorry UrbanX the above reply was meant for Slimjims report.


----------



## SlimJim

flyboys90 said:


> Sorry UrbanX the above reply was meant for Slimjims report.



Mucho thanks  Means a lot!


----------



## SlimJim

Bit of video from Haslar!


----------



## flyboys90

I really enjoyed these so funny.


----------



## Lavino

St Joseph's seminary upholland


----------



## SlimJim

*Getting pinched skulking around with Konrad in the early hours by heavy handed secca  At least the Police were nice *


----------



## UrbanX

Hats off to you for keeping the camera going, even when asked to (wrongfully) by the copper. 
Hats off to you also for remaining so calm. 
I'd be interested to know if this went any further with the secca, and if anything exciting happened in the cut in the middle?


----------



## SlimJim

UrbanX said:


> Hats off to you for keeping the camera going, even when asked to (wrongfully) by the copper.
> Hats off to you also for remaining so calm.
> I'd be interested to know if this went any further with the secca, and if anything exciting happened in the cut in the middle?



Nah nothing exciting happened in the cut really. Just got fondled...erm I mean frisked  and also had my details taken. They went to search my bag, but gave up after opening the top and seeing all the crap I'd stuffed in there! I laugh because people keep telling me they would have knocked him out, but in reality in such a situation you just want to de-escalate it. Getting into a scuffle would have been a mistake. I had nothing to hide, so I just waited for the cops to sort it and very nice they were too (the Irish one was condescending though)


----------



## UrbanX

Handled it well mate. 

We had a really similar experience a couple of weeks ago, from a secca that didn't know the law at all. 
He threatened to give us a beating, and also attempted to hold us. 

Also, cant believe you got pinched by comedian Andy Parsons...


----------



## SlimJim

UrbanX said:


> Handled it well mate.
> 
> We had a really similar experience a couple of weeks ago, from a secca that didn't know the law at all.
> He threatened to give us a beating, and also attempted to hold us.
> 
> Also, cant believe you got pinched by comedian Andy Parsons...



Hahahahahaha oh dear  

Threatened to give you a beating!? Wtf! Someone's looking to lose their job by the sound of things. That's the only crappy encounter I've had though to be fair. I've been sworn at and had lots of grumpy ones, but they mellow out when I utter a friendly "alright, mate!" and wave  The standard smile and thumbs up also helps


----------



## LadyPandora

That is crazy. Never been in a situation like that before, I think I might cry, lol.
Handled nicely and good to see videos like this incase I'm ever in this situation 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mikeymutt

That's just mental slimjim..I reckon he was just grumpy because you disturbed his sleep..


----------



## SlimJim

Mikeymutt said:


> That's just mental slimjim..I reckon he was just grumpy because you disturbed his sleep..



Haha we interrupted his fag break actually  He was standing there and Conrad was grabbing at me like "Jiiiiiim!!! Jiiiiim!!!" and I just like "Meh, I can't be bothered to run, we're so close to the road - let's just walk past him" :evil:


----------



## Mikeymutt

Ha ha it was quality anyway..loved the way you dealt with it..very good


----------



## flyboys90

Top marks for keeping your cool,Well done.


----------



## DarkMagpie91

*Le Cercle - France Sept 15*

I found this place whilst I was in France visiting family. A strange shaped water tower that was seemingly converted into a nightclub named "Le Cercle" located just off the motorway in Louvroil. I tried to find more information about this location but was unable to find any history about it. 

I made a little video covering the area and showing you what was there. I don't have any photos as I can't seem to post pictures on here for some reason but the video is just as good  

Video link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KA-sApHqDzM

Hope you enjoy guys


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

There is a video thread somewhere on the forum.


----------



## UrbanX

Taa Daa. Merged


----------



## smiler

Textbook reaction to Secca Jim, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## SlimJim

GoPro now sorted and back on the scene  Beats the hell out of trying to use a dSLR for video...

Not the greatest of footage, but short and the festive urbex season is only just kicking off. Everyone is all in one place and with time on their hands! Lots of adventures to be had!



Like I said, should be more escapades coming, with hopefully more interesting footage!


----------



## Infraredd

The day after I posted it on a popular video site I awoke to an inbox looking like this: 
It goes to show the level of hate / ignorance outside of our community!

I took my dosimeter/Geiger counter out to Ibiza & it goes from .1 per hr = normal background to 3-4 in the air so Frequent flyers & pilots get toasted a lot more than you!
Ignorance is blitz on that video site methinks.


----------



## krela

Infraredd said:


> The day after I posted it on a popular video site I awoke to an inbox looking like this:
> It goes to show the level of hate / ignorance outside of our community!
> 
> I took my dosimeter/Geiger counter out to Ibiza & it goes from .1 per hr = normal background to 3-4 in the air so Frequent flyers & pilots get toasted a lot more than you!
> Ignorance is blitz on that video site methinks.



I use a lovely chrome plugin called "don't read the comments" it's hides them so you can't even see them. On 9/10 websites the comments are toxic, so no point keeping them really.


----------



## UrbanX

Infraredd said:


> The day after I posted it on a popular video site I awoke to an inbox looking like this:
> It goes to show the level of hate / ignorance outside of our community!
> 
> I took my dosimeter/Geiger counter out to Ibiza & it goes from .1 per hr = normal background to 3-4 in the air so Frequent flyers & pilots get toasted a lot more than you!
> Ignorance is blitz on that video site methinks.



Lol, yeah check out some of the comments I got on page 1 of this thread!


----------



## SlimJim

The crew has had some spectacular fails in high pressure places recently, so Me and Pb agreed our next explore would be an easy going mooch. With the added fact of having the missus around, this was especially important. She's never been on a proper explore before, so we didn't want to frighten her with grumpy secca encounters or anything. There was a lot of walking involved for very little reward, but we still had a good day. We hit the pub afterwards for burgers and tried to conceal the fact we all had mud on our trousers! Big ups to the Missus, she's a tough old bird and big ups to Pb for providing the comic relief  Glitchy sound at the end, apologies for that.


----------



## 5t3tcv743

Amazing video slim! I found the tunnel amazing!


----------

